# Abschirmungen für Sensorleitungen sinnvoll?



## drfunfrock (30 August 2004)

Ein Kollege von mir behauptet, das Abschirmen von Sensorleitungen mit Schaltfrequenzen<10HZ sei nicht sinnvoll. Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## Kurt (30 August 2004)

Meine Faustregel:

wenn es ein digitales 24V Signal ist und der Eingang auch 'normal' langsam ist, dann kein Schirm.
Digitale Zählsignale (auch 24V Initiator) > 4 Hz schirmen.

Analoge Signale oder kleiner 24V - immer Schirmen.

Kurt


----------



## Zottel (30 August 2004)

Das Abschirmen von Sensorleitungen (analog) ist fast immer sinnvoll (Ausnahme vielleicht bei Geräten, wo die Kosten ins Gewicht fallen und es sich lohnt, EMV-Messungen durchzuführen, die beweisen, daß es ohne geht. Kommt wohl nur bei Großserien in Frage). 

Was meint dein Kollege mit 10KHz Schaltfrequenz? Das das Sensorsignal niemals höherfrequnt ist? Oder daß der auswertende Eingang eine Tiefpasscharakteristik hat, die bewirkt, daß höherfrequente Signalanteile garantiert keinen Einfluß haben?

Eine nicht abgeschirmte Mikrofonleitung gibt dir auch mit 50Hz ein schönes Brummen.


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Ergänzend ist hier noch zu sagen, daß man sich im Zweifelsfall (meiner Meinung nach) für eine Einseitige Schirmung entscheiden sollte, Schirmung ist insbesondere bei Spannungssignalen sinnvol, unabdingbar bei Thermoeelementausgleichsleitung.


----------



## drfunfrock (30 August 2004)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abschirmen von Sensorleitungen (analog) ist fast immer sinnvoll (Ausnahme vielleicht bei Geräten, wo die Kosten ins Gewicht fallen und es sich lohnt, EMV-Messungen durchzuführen, die beweisen, daß es ohne geht. Kommt wohl nur bei Großserien in Frage).



Ich meinte eher digitale Leitungen mit einer Schaltfrequenz kleiner 10Hz. Nun mag das nicht besonders aufregend klingen, aber eine Schaltflanke (Ich habe die Steilheit noch nicht gemessen) verursacht nunmal auch Störungen, die ja nicht unbedingt überall eingekoppelt werden sollten.

Natürlich ist für jeden Automatisierungsexperten die Sache vielleicht etwas lächerlich, aber wenn ich an der Quelle die EMV verhindere, dann kommt das anderen Einheiten zugute. Insbesondere dann, wenn man Meßspitzen eines Meßsystems in 2m Entfernung hat.


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Im Endeffekt zählt als Sender nur Stromänderung, dI/dt ist nicht von Interesse, Wenn an der Signalleitung kein nennenstwerter Verbraucher hängt, ist Abschirmung der Signalleitung überflüssig.

Auf jeden Fall (!!!) mußt Du in der Anlage mit der Du zu Tun hast - inzwischen kenn ich das ja 'ne bißchen - auf die vernünftige Behandlung von potentiellen Störern (in Deinem Fall vermutlich hauptsächlich Umrichtern) achten. Vorsicht ist auch überall dort geboten, wo Spannungssignale weitergereicht werden.


----------



## Zottel (31 August 2004)

Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt zählt als Sender nur Stromänderung,


Also dI/dt...


> dI/dt ist nicht von Interesse,


Was wolltest du uns nun sagen?


> Wenn an der Signalleitung kein nennenstwerter Verbraucher hängt, ist Abschirmung der Signalleitung überflüssig.


Einspruch:
Du kannst Abschirmung auf zwei Arten einsetzen: Um die Einkopplung einer Störung in einen störempfindlichen Eingang zu verhindern oder um die Abstrahlung eines Störsignals zu minimieren. Im Fall der von mir vorher angeführten Mikrofonleitung hast du keinen "nennenswerten Verbraucher", der Eingang ist hochohmig, aber der Spannungsteiler aus Koppelkapazität und Eingangswiderstand erzeugt eine "nennenswerte" Spannung am Eingang und ein induzierter Strom am hochohmigen Eingang ruft eine "nennenswerte" Spannung an diesem Eingang hervor.
"Eingang" muß hierbei nicht unbedingt der Eingang bezüglich der Signalflußrichtung sein: Ein kapazitiver Näherungsschalter Kann durch Störungen gestört werden, die die lange Leitung am Ausgang als Antenne/Kondensatorplatte aufnimmt und die dann über Streukapazitäten der Schaltung auf den Eingangskreis gelangen.
Die Wirkung der Abschirmung gegen kapazitive Einstreunug "dU/dt" ist offensichtlich: Die Koppelkapazität zur störenden Leitung wird durch Reihenschaltung zweier Kondensatoren ersetzt, deren Verbindung auf Masse liegt.
Eine geringe (mit der Frequenz zunehmende) Wirkung gegen induktive Einstreungen resultiert daraus, ein auf einem Teilabschnitt der Leitung eingekoppelter hochfrequenter Strom an dem Induktivitätsbelag des Abschnitts einen Spannungsabfall verursacht, der wiederum am Kapazitätsbelag links und rechts dieses Abschnitts auf zwei Kondensatoren nach "Masse" (Abschirmung) trifft. 
Hier können unter Umständen auch beidseitig aufgelegte Schirme Sinn machen, da sie durch räumliche Nähe von Hin- und Rückleitung die magnetisch durchflutete Fläche minimieren. Man mag argumentieren, daß dabei "Brummschleifen" entstehen, dies ist jedoch im HF-Bereich nicht mehr der Fall, wenn die bereits bestehende Verbindung beider Massen (z.B. Potentialausgleich) eine im verhältnismäßig hohe Induktivität aufweist.


----------



## Ralf (31 August 2004)

Hatte mich dort etwas vergalloppiert   
Die Spannungsänderung ist verhältnissmäßig uninteressant, also wenn keine Leistung aufgenommen wird...

Vorsicht ist überall dort gegeben, wo Signale nicht als Sinus sondern als andere Schwingungen (Rechteck, angeschnittener Sinus ...). Solche Signale beinhalten Hochfrequenzanteile, die in der Lage sind Anlagenfunktionen zu stören.

In den Anlagen mit denen ich zu tun habe, wird an verschiedenen Stellen mit Hochspannung 50Hz kurzzeitig ein Lichtbogen erzeugt. Hier ist auch die komische Wellenform des Stroms das riesige Problem. (Auf die Halbwelle betrachte kein Strom dar - Durchschlag, Strom nur vom Trafo und Entstörwiderstand begrenzt - kein Strom da) 

Mit Schirmung ist hier allerdings auch wenig zu reißen, man muß hauptsächlich darauf achten, daß die HF Anteile des Stroms sauber auf Masse geleitet werden und daß Leitungslängen - in denen die ungewöhnliche Wellenform vorherrscht kurz zu halten sind.


----------



## drfunfrock (9 September 2004)

Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt zählt als Sender nur Stromänderung, dI/dt ist nicht von Interesse, Wenn an der Signalleitung kein nennenstwerter Verbraucher hängt, ist Abschirmung der Signalleitung überflüssig.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich hätte daran denken sollen.


----------



## Zottel (9 September 2004)

drfunfrock schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht.


Wer?


> Ich hätte daran denken sollen.


Woran?
Komplette Verwirrung.


----------

